# fucina inesauribile di grandi professionisti



## Amaltamnena

I'm just guessing what the bolted phrase means, can someone confirm
if I'm translating it correctly  into English.
Original text:
Inaugurata nel 1958, questa manifestazione d*iviene ogni anno fucina inesauribile di grandi professionist*i del mondo dello spettacolo, donando fama internazionale alla città umbra.
English translation: First held in 1958, year after year, the festival became an* inexhaustable  showcase * internationally famous performers thus, conferring international fame to this small Umbrian city.
Thanks!
Amalatamnena


----------



## ALEX1981X

....the festival bec*o*mes / is (Simple Present) an* inexhaustable  showcase *of  famous show biz performers.....


----------



## Amaltamnena

Thank you,
Yes, I'm sorry it was a typo...I'm tired and need to finish this translation it's due tomorrow morning.


----------



## byrne

Amaltamnena said:


> I'm just guessing what the bolted phrase means, can someone confirm
> if I'm translating it correctly into English.
> Original text:
> Inaugurata nel 1958, questa manifestazione d*iviene ogni anno fucina inesauribile di grandi professionist*i del mondo dello spettacolo, donando fama internazionale alla città umbra.
> English translation: First held in 1958, year after year, the festival became an* inexhaustable showcase *internationally famous performers thus, conferring international fame to this small Umbrian city.
> Thanks!
> Amalatamnena


 
just a try
_First held in 1958, this festival has become, year after year, an inexhaustable showcase for acclaimed artists/performers, bringing international renown to this small Umbrian city.._


----------



## rrose17

Despite the simple present in Italian I think _...has become..._ sounds the most natural in English. It's very possible I'm mistaken but I think it's like
Da 20 anni questo è il più preferito.
This is the favourite for (the past) 20 years. 
This has been the favourite for (the past) 20 years. 

Cross post with Byrne who seems to be on the same wavelength!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Amaltamnena said:


> Thank you,
> Yes, I'm sorry it was a typo...I'm tired and need to finish this translation it's due tomorrow morning.



Ah Ok ...I think I can understand you... meeting the deadline ..However I thought you were misinterpreting the meaning of the extract.

Have a good work


----------



## Amaltamnena

Thanks ... almost done!


----------



## ALEX1981X

rrose17 said:


> Despite the simple present in Italian I think _...has become..._ sounds the most natural in English. It's very possible I'm mistaken but I think it's like
> Da 20 anni questo è il più preferito.
> This is the favourite for (the past) 20 years.
> This has been the favourite for (the past) 20 years.



Yes maybe in English you could use the Present perfect more often, instead of Italian "Simple present"...

*è* il mio preferito da 20 anni
*It's been* my favorite for 20 years.....up to now 

P.s : I also suggested the usage of simple present because it expresses the idea that an action is repeated or  usual( year after year)


----------



## Ddohor

Amaltamnena said:


> Original text:
> Inaugurata nel 1958, questa manifestazione d*iviene ogni anno fucina inesauribile di grandi professionist*i del mondo dello spettacolo, donando fama internazionale alla città umbra.
> English translation: First held in 1958, year after year, the festival became an* inexhaustable  showcase * internationally famous performers thus, conferring international fame to this small Umbrian city.
> Thanks!
> Amalatamnena



Maybe it's just because I live in the city that I think you are talking about but in the italian sentence there is no "piccola" so the translation small Umbrian city is formally incorrect.


----------



## byrne

Ddohor said:


> Maybe it's just because I live in the city that I think you are talking about but in the italian sentence there is no "piccola" so the translation small Umbrian city is formally incorrect.


 
You are right! But I'd think we'd have to call it a _town_ rather than a _city_  (forgive me) so ...

... _to this Umbrian town_ ?


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

If I'm not mistaken, the _citta`_ we're talking about has a population of about 40,000, so I'm not sure if it qualifies as a _town _(as opposed to a _city_).


----------



## Ddohor

I dont know if there are criteria about how much large and densely populated an uraban area has to be in order to be a city.
But since a township is an administrative division of a county and a definition of city involves indipendent administrative districts and since Perugia is headquarters as "Comune" "Provincia" e "Regione", I'd say it qualifies as city.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

I guess we were actually talking about Spoleto.

Anyway, the exact definitions of _town _and _city _may vary widely depending on where you are.


----------



## Ddohor

He was definitely talking about Perugia. I found out another post where Umbria jazz is mentioned.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Really? I thought it was the "Festival dei Due Mondi"!


----------



## Amaltamnena

In this post I was talking about the "F*estival dei Due Mondi*" therefore *Spoletto*.  
There was another post where I was talking about Umbria jazz and that takes place in Perugia (thread title was different)
So:
Spoletto= town
Perugia= city
Am I right?
Thanks  ...I need to hand in this translation today!


----------



## Einstein

3 comments:

- spelling: inexhaust*i*ble
- fucina = forge, a place where something is produced. I don't know if this concept can be included.
- città umbra = Perugia. It says "citta umbra" because in Italian it's a crime to repeat something, so you have to find a synonym. If you do this in English it can sound a bit ridiculous. If you don't want to say "to Perugia", just say "to the town", without "Umbrian".

In my view (BE), a city is a metropolis; Milan, Rome and Naples are cities, maybe Bologna and Florence.


----------



## Amaltamnena

Hello Einstein!
Thanks, I saw the spelling mistake after I posted it...Sorry! My typing skills are horrible!
Anyway I've decided to make it simple and use: Perugia and Spoletto and to eliminate the word "città"


----------



## Einstein

Amaltamnena said:


> Hello Einstein!
> Thanks, I saw the spelling mistake after I posted it...Sorry! My typing skills are horrible!
> Anyway I've decided to make it simple and use: Perugia and Spoletto and to eliminate the word "città"


Simplicity is the rule!
For "fucina", what about "furnace"?

PS Spole*t*o!


----------



## Amaltamnena

yes, I beleive it works:

Between the last week of June and the first half of July, Spoletto, hosts the internationally renowned “Festival dei due Mondi”. First held in 1958, year after year, t*his festival has become an inexhaustable furnace of profesional performers confering international fame to the town*


----------



## Einstein

But remember inexhaust*i*ble, Spole*t*o and confe*rr*ing!


----------



## Amaltamnena

oops! They are correctly spelled in the final draft. I have to be more careful...sorry!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> Simplicity is the rule!
> For "fucina", what about "furnace"?
> 
> PS Spole*t*o!



No ragazzi "fucina" in questo contesto calza a pennello...Fucina è anche un luogo dove si preparano o si formano menti,personalità e studiosi di un certo livello...
*fucina* di talenti....*fucina* di menti eccelse..*fucina* di letterati....etc...etc


----------



## Einstein

Sì, Alex, ma il problema è la traduzione!


----------



## Amaltamnena

Proprio così, lo debo tradurre al inglese: 
th*is festival has become an inexhaustable furnace ... professional performers  
Is it correct?*


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> - città umbra = Perugia. It says "citta umbra" because in Italian it's a crime to repeat something, so you have to find a synonym. If you do this in English it can sound a bit ridiculous. If you don't want to say "to Perugia", just say "to the town", without "Umbrian".
> 
> In my view (BE), a city is a metropolis; Milan, Rome and Naples are cities, maybe Bologna and Florence. I agree, to me Perugia is a town (and a small one at that, even if it is "capoluogo di provincia").


By the way, I think I'd translate "fucina inesauribile" as a "never-ending source", (fonte inesauribile). It sounds more natural to me.

Fellow natives?


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> By the way, I think I'd translate "fucina inesauribile" as a "never-ending source", (fonte inesauribile). It sounds more natural to me.
> 
> Fellow natives?


 
This really fits the bill... (LC will excuse me for not being a fellow native)


----------



## Amaltamnena

that's perfect! 
My problem was that I couldn't quite understand the meaning of* fucina*
finally you cleared that up for me.
Thanks


----------



## Einstein

Never-ending source? I'll drink to that!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Einstein said:


> 3 comments:
> 
> - spelling: inexhaust*i*ble
> - fucina = forge, a place where something is produced. I don't know if this concept can be included.
> - città umbra = Perugia. It says "citta umbra" because in Italian it's a crime to repeat something, so you have to find a synonym. If you do this in English it can sound a bit ridiculous. If you don't want to say "to Perugia", just say "to the town", without "Umbrian".
> 
> In my view (BE), a city is a metropolis; Milan, Rome and Naples are cities, maybe Bologna and Florence.



For an American speaker, Perugia would definitely be a city.  Spoleto could be either a city or town, depending on who you talk to.


----------



## Ddohor

It seems fine to me.

Spoletto  
Spoleto


----------



## GavinW

OK, "source" is not bad (of course), but I think we can do better:

My context:
 e d'altronde ex allievo della Link è anche Nicola Ferrigni, assessore in pectore alla Sicurezza se la grillina Roberta Lombardi avesse vinto le regionali del Lazio. La Link si presenta insomma come *fucina di* specialisti della sicurezza, come canale di collegamento tra la politica e il mondo complesso della polizia e dell'intelligence.

My translation (and my stab):
and, for that matter, another former student at Link is Nicola Ferrigni, the prospective councillor for Security, had Roberta Lombardi, of M5S, won the regional elections in Lazio. In short, Link University appears as *a place that churns out* specialists in security, as a liaison channel between politics and the complex world of the police and the intelligence sector.


----------



## elfa

Hi Gavin 

To me, "churns out" bespeak quantity rather than quality, making the sentence have a slightly negative overtone in my opinion. Might "wellspring" work here?

_...Link University appears to be a wellspring of security specialists acting as a liaison channel..._


----------



## Tellure

"Nursery"?
*
a nursery for [sb/sth]* _n_ _figurative_ (nurturing place)
(_figurato_) vivaio _nm_

(_figurato_) culla _nf
_
  The school was a nursery for the greatest minds in the country.
  La scuola era la culla delle grandi menti del paese
nursery - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference


----------



## elfa

Tellure said:


> The school was a nursery for the greatest minds in the country.
> La scuola era la culla delle grandi menti del paese



Nice idea, Tellure, but for me that doesn't work. I'm not sure how one could work in "nursery" in a figurative sense...


----------



## rrose17

I agree that nursery sounds a little odd here. It sounds like they looked after them as children, but didn't necessarily send them on their way fully developed. But you could say "The school nurtured some of the greatest minds in the country." You could also say "hotbed" but that has a certain nuance that might not be wanted. "The school was a hotbed of talent, nurturing some of the greatest minds in the country." But this might be editorializing a lot. (And ciao to Gavin! Long time!)


----------



## Tellure

elfa said:


> Nice idea, Tellure, but for me that doesn't work. I'm not sure how one could work in "nursery" in a figurative sense...


Non ha il significato di "breeding ground"?


----------



## rrose17

Tellure said:


> Non ha il significato di "breeding ground"?


Not an obvious one, in any case. In my opinion. Green house has more that feeling I think.


----------



## Tellure

rrose17 said:


> Not an obvious one, in any case. In my opinion. Green house has more that feeling I think.


Ok, grazie, rrose.


----------

